# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کنکور

## Khashayar099

خسته نباشید . آقا من سال چهارمی ام سال سوم تصادف کردم افتادم الان‌ پشت کنکوری ام ولی رفیقام رفتن دانشگاه . سوالم اینه که آیا من بخاطر سربازی  فقط همین یه فرصت رو برای کنکور دارم یا سال بعد هم میتونم بدم؟؟

----------


## mahdir

من فک میکنم شما دوسال فرصت داری.
اگرم نداشته باشی میتونی خرداد رو قبول نشی و بری برای شهریور (چون کنکور قبل شهریوره و یک سال فرصت داری از موقع فارق‌التحصیلی) اینطوری میشه ۲ فرصت.

----------


## DrOMi

ببین هرکسی 2 سال معافیت تحصیلی داره،یکیش رو زمانی که از سال سوم میری پیش دانشگاهی میگیری.میمونه یکسال که اون رو هم برای پشت کنکور موندن دریافت میکنی.یعنی اگه سال اولت هست کنکور میدی و پیش دانشگاهی هستی،بجز امسال میتونی 98 رو هم کنکور بدی بدون اینکه بری سربازی

----------

